# Does long time on stimms affect the embryo ?



## mand (Jul 13, 2002)

I was on stimms last cycle for 10 days. the embryos put back were pretty good and did result in a positive but sadly a early miscarriage. The first cycle i stimmed for 14 days and the embryos were very poor and fragmented with a negative result.

Does the amount of time you stimm affect the quality?

I am sure i have read somewhere that if the follies are slow to grow inside you then this can mean that they will not divide very fast. Is this true?

mand


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

mand said:


> I was on stimms last cycle for 10 days. the embryos put back were pretty good and did result in a positive but sadly a early miscarriage. The first cycle i stimmed for 14 days and the embryos were very poor and fragmented with a negative result.
> 
> Does the amount of time you stimm affect the quality?
> 
> ...


----------



## vix (Jul 25, 2003)

I've been through the same thing.

It says sniffing is normally 12 days before starting injection not me I sniffed for 25 days.

It says injections 10 days not me I did the injections for 15 days!!

I only had 7 follicles (some people produce loads like 21) only 4 of them had eggs in only 2 fertilised - but they had problems with the incubator as the temperature outside was hotter than normal and the incubator went a degree warmer than should had - but they dont seem to be concerned about it!!

Anyway youre not the only one who has gone longer on the stimms and I have been chatting to another lady on here who have gone through the same thing and got a positive result and past the dangerous stage. But then we are all individuals and everyone is different!! All the best

Take care

Vix


----------

